# Found a great Malbec!



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

Discovered this one over the holidays and while fairly new to Malbec, it is my favourite so far... Got it on a recommendation from the girl at the store and liked it so much I went back for 3 more bottles and then a case (gave half away for Xmas to raves)

About $13 Cdn and it's awesome value!

Two thumbs up for this wonderful find (in my amateur opinion)

Try for yourself and LMK if you agree!

Pascual Toso '06 (Arg)










*Lx*
Pee-ess: What's a guy gotta' do around here to increase his ring gauge? (no links to "make your "junk" bigger websites please!) LOL


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I can't hear Malbec without thinking roasted lamb and Argentina


----------



## Rmac58 (Dec 19, 2008)

I sometimes bottle wine at home from kits, and I did an Chilean Malbec, turned out pretty good.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Lexxxus said:


> Discovered this one over the holidays and while fairly new to Malbec, it is my favourite so far... Got it on a recommendation from the girl at the store and liked it so much I went back for 3 more bottles and then a case (gave half away for Xmas to raves)
> 
> About $13 Cdn and it's awesome value!
> 
> ...


Also try the Gascon Malbec from Argentina. I paid $9.99 USD, it was tremendous.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion. I've become a huge Malbec fan this year too. For my bday, my wife got me a great bottle of Catena. It was amazing. I have also enjoyed the Trumpeter Malbec/Syrah blend. Good on budget, great taste.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Lexxxus said:


> Discovered this one over the holidays and while fairly new to Malbec, it is my favourite so far... Got it on a recommendation from the girl at the store and liked it so much I went back for 3 more bottles and then a case (gave half away for Xmas to raves)
> 
> About $13 Cdn and it's awesome value!
> 
> ...


I found this same bottle at Costco in Phoenix (Arrowhead). Price was less then $10...


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

hornitosmonster said:


> I found this same bottle at Costco in Phoenix (Arrowhead). Price was less then $10...


Buy a case! It's awesome!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

To a fellow Winnipeger. Greetings.

Great choice of wine. A good wine for the money. I am so sick of people talking so highly about Aussie wine. Not worthy of the discussion IMHO. Finding hidden gems like the 'Malbec' you have found is refreshing. On a recent trip to Italy my wife and myself found some great wines that we do enjoy here at home.

Anyhow, thought I would drop a message and say hi.


----------



## Plazma (Mar 11, 2009)

I can't wait for my Wines of the World class next quarter. I've done it once before but the discussion on wines in south america was too brief. We spent too much time on Old world wines.


----------

